

Best article on Entrepreneurship I've read - krav
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/37/tyler.html?page=0%2C0
If it's been posted before, I apologize.  Still, worth reading again.
======
danw
That's an useless submission headline. Switch it to something that tells us
what the article actually is.

